# [A] Insurrection auf Terrodar SW 6/6 sucht



## Radängel (12. Oktober 2008)

An alle Spielerinnen und Spieler da draussen,

die Gilde Insurrection auf dem Server Terrordar sucht noch folgende Klassen:

1x Druide ( Feral )
1x Priester ( Schatten )
1x Paladin ( Vergelter )

2x Todesritter

*Als Todesritter gehen wir davon aus, dass ihr schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Klasse aus der Beta mitbringt.*

Die anderen gesuchten Klassen sollten Raiderfahrungen in BC inklusive Sunwell haben. Wir haben es uns als Ziel gesetzt schnell Erfolge in den ersten Raidinstanzen zu erzielen.

Was wir erwarten:
- Raidteilnahme von mindestens 70%, wir raiden 5x die Woche ( Mo-Do 19-23 Uhr, So 18-23 Uhr )
- 100%ige Beherrschung eurer Klasse im PvE-Bereich (inkl. PvE-Skillung)
- die Fähigkeit schnell bei Encountern zu reagieren und zu Handeln
- Umfassende Vorbereitung auf die Raids (in Form von Pots, Flasks, Food, Oil, etc.)
- Einstudieren von neuen Bossen durch Guides und Videos
- die Bereitschaft sich an neuen Bossen zu versuchen, Taktiken zu erarbeiten und Firstkills zu erzielen
- Teamspeak mit funktionierendem Mikro

Was wir bieten:
- Wir bieten Euch die Möglichkeit den High-End Content von WoW zu erleben. In Sunwell standen wir vor dem HP-Nerf bereits schon vor Kil'Jaeden. Mit dem Patch war es ein leichtes für uns die Instanz komplett zu clearen.
- Werdet Teil eines seit Monaten eingespieltem Raids unter herausragender Raidleitung
- Verdienste des Raids wie Edelsteine, Verzauberungen oder eingenommenes Gold in Form von Pots fließen direkt an die Member zurück und werden nicht auf irgendeinem Bankchar gehortet
- gerechte Itemverteilung

Über den Server Terrordar:
Terrordar ist ein Server der zweiten Generation mit mittlerer Bevölkerung. Sechs Hordengilden sowie zwei weitere Allianzgilde haben Illidan down und sind in Sunwell unterwegs.
Insgesamt überwiegt wie im gesamten Realmpool die Hordenbevölkerung, was zu sehr schnellen BG-Invites führt. Für sämtliche Heroic, non-Heroic und Twinkinstanzen lassen sich problemlos Gruppen finden.
Der größte Vorteil ist, dass man immer einen Platz findet, an denen man in Ruhe farmen kann. Terrordar bietet beste Voraussetzungen um ohne große Ärgernisse in WotLK das neue Levelcap von 80 zu erreichen.

So, genug geschrieben, wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbung, welche ihr am besten auf unserer Homepage http://www.insurrection-gilde.de/phpBB3/ im Forum oder per PM abgebt. Für weitere Fragen könnt Ihr Ingame auch Zilrot, Rory oder Ategia anwhispern.

Viele Grüße,

Das Insurrection Team


----------



## Radängel (13. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (13. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (13. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (14. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (14. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (14. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (15. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (20. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (20. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (21. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (21. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Rathguul (22. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (24. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (26. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (27. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (31. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (1. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (1. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (6. November 2008)

/push

Update der gesuchten Klassen. Todesritter meldet euch!


----------



## Radängel (8. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (9. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (12. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (19. November 2008)

/push


----------



## Radängel (20. November 2008)

push


----------



## Radängel (29. November 2008)

/push


----------

